# ابحث عن معامل استخلاص الذهب من الصخور؟



## azraqi (15 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
احبث يا اخوتي عن معمامل استخراج الذهب من الصخور يفضل ان تكون معامل في الدول العربيه
و ان لم يوجد ففي اوروبا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alshangiti (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا لا توجد معامل لأستخلاص الذهب من الصخور لا بد من عمل كل العمليات ابتداء من


crushing -milling -flotation -thickning - CIL -CIP -heapleach - gravity etc 

اقترح عليك البحث فى المنتدى عن عمليات استخراج الذهب وهى كثيرة .
او ربما سؤالك عن المعامل التى تقوم بعمل الأختبارات الميتالورجية لأى خام ذهب وهى كثيرة جدا لمعرفة الطريقة المثلى لأستخراج او فصل الخام


----------



## azraqi (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي المهندس يحي اولا اشكر لك سرعة تجاوبك
ثانيا ارسلت لك رساله على الخاص اطلب فيها عن طريقه تتواصل معك
عدد مشاركاتي اقل من 50 مشاركه فعلا ما يبدو اني لا استطيع فتح اي رد خاص منك
ارجو الرد علي وشكرا 
انا ان شاء الله جاد و ليس ممن يطلقون عليهم time waster


----------



## alshangiti (15 نوفمبر 2009)

انشاء الله نحن لسنا ب time waster

تم ارسال المعلومات الى جوالك

ولك تحباتى


----------



## بابكريحى (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الشنقيطى ...بخصوص المعامل الميتلورجية اريد معمل متكامل لتصميم ودراسة خام معين وهو النحاس ...... لان السودان مشهور بهذا الخام ولدينا مشكلة المعامل ارجو الافادة فى اقرب وقت ممكن


----------

